# question about two bloodlines



## bigbooss OSG (Apr 10, 2011)

My buddy at work has a pit thats about to give birth to some pits that have the razor edge and gotti lines. i just wanted to know some info about the lines and the temperament of the dogs.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

bigbooss OSG said:


> My buddy at work has a pit thats about to give birth to some pits that have the razor edge and gotti lines. i just wanted to know some info about the lines and the temperament of the dogs.


First, your friend does not have a pit bull if he has RE and Gotti dogs. More than likely your friend has an American Bully (I'd have to see the peds on both the parents). Regarding the temperament, each individual dog is different so I am not going to generalize that. If you want to know about the lines then please check out our *Bullies 101 *section and if you still have questions then post them in that section and I'd be happy to answer them.


----------

